# VapeCon 2018 - DIY E-Liquid Competition!



## Stosta

*VapeCon 2018 DIY E-Liquid Competition !!*
--- brought to you by *ECIGSSA* ---​ECIGSSA will be hosting the *DIY E-Liquid Competition* at VapeCon 2018 on the *25th and 26th of August 2018* at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-sat-sun-25-26-aug-rsvp-save-the-date.t46417/)

We all know that making a DIY juice leaves you feeling like a mad scientist! Well here is the chance to prove that you're not in fact mad, but rather misunderstood, and in fact, you have some serious talent!

The winners not only walk away with a sense of satisfaction, but there are some serious prizes up for grabs too!​*How does it work?*

You post below that you would like to enter - there are only 10 slots available so it's first come first served
Do not post your recipe here in the thread - you need to send your recipe privately to @Stosta via PM
Please note this is only for forum members, not supporting vendors or vaping vendors

*Submitting your recipe*

We have posted a list of available DIY concentrates below
Entrants must use the list of concentrates to create an awesome tasting recipe
Recipes must be submitted no later than *5pm on Monday the 6th of August* to allow for enough time for mixing and steeping
All entrants must PM their recipe to me (@Stosta) in the following format:
*Target PG/VG Ratio :*

*Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %

Deciding on the Winner at VapeCon 2018*

Each juice will be made available for VapeCon 2018 attendees at the ECIGSSA Stand to sample and vote on. This will be a blind tasting and voting. The names of the juices and their creators will not be shown.
Only 1 vote per person will be permitted. Voters will be encouraged to taste them all and vote for the juice they like the most.
Juices will be sampled in an IJust device (or equivalent)
The top three recipes will also be posted on the forum for other avid DIY'ers to try out
The winning juice will win the coveted *DIY VapeCon 2018* title and will win some superb prizes, which will be announced soon.

*List of Concentrates:*


CAP Coconut
CAP Double Apple
CAP Golden Butter
CAP Jelly Candy
Cap Sugar cookie V1
CAP Super Sweet
DIYFS Holy Vanilla
FA Cream Fresh
FA Cuban Supreme
FA Fuji
FA Lemon Sicily
FA Liquid Amber
FA Meringue
FA Peppermint
FA Vienna Cream
FA Zeppola
FLV Bourbon
FLV Greek Yoghurt
FLV Kentucky Blend
FLV Mango
FLV Rich Cinnamon
FLV Vanilla Pudding
FLV Wild Melon
FW Butterscotch Ripple
FW Pink Champagne
FW Yellow Cake
HS Vanilla Ice Cream
INW Cactus
INW Custard
INW Juicy Lemon
INW Orange Shisha
INW Shisha Vanilla
JF Milk Chocolate
LB Blue Raspberry
LB Lemonade
LB Vanilla ice cream
LB Watermelon
MF Coffee
RF Strawberry SC
TFA AP
TFA Bavarian Cream
TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust
TFA Dairy/Milk
TFA Dragonfruit
TFA Menthol
TFA RY4 Double
TFA Sour
TFA Strawberry Ripe
TFA Toasted Marshmallow
WS-23 (20%) = Black Ice

A huge thanks to @Richio from *BLCK Vapour DIY E Liquid Supplies*, for supplying the concentrates for this competition. You are a legend sir!!


​*--- Rules ---*

Please note this competition is aimed at forum members *not supporting vendors or other vaping vendors.*
Recipes must be given a cool name
All recipes must be original
Entrants must use a *minimum of 3 and a maximum of 7 concentrates*
Entrants can only use a *maximum of up to 10% on a single flavour*
Recipes must be submitted *no later than 5pm on Monday the 6th of August *to allow for enough time for steeping.
You *have to be present on Sunday the 26th of August *at VapeCon 2018 in order to win
We will be limiting the competition to a *total of 10 entries*
Please reply in this thread below if you would like to take part! We will take the first 10 valid entries (members) in order of them posting.

*Can't wait to see what you guys come up with, and wish you all the best of luck!!!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Stosta

All spots have been filled!

In order of reservation:

@Chanelr 
@therazia 
@Friep 
@StompieZA 
@Adephi 
@Chukin'Vape 
@bjorncoetsee 
@Steyn777 
@Cor 
@BATMAN 

Congratulations guys! Please remember to get your recipes to me by *Monday the 6th of August* (not any other date that I might have previously invented), and confirm that you will be there on the Sunday for the winner announcement!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Chanelr

I would like to take a shot at it please

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## therazia

I would love to participate!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Two very valuable spots down, and only eight to go!

Nice one @Chanelr and @therazia !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

I would like to enter please. 
@BATMAN

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Ruwaid

@Stosta we can only use a concentrate/s that's on that list bud? And does the recipe need a minimum or max amount of flavours that can be used?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

Ruwaid said:


> @Stosta we can only use a concentrate/s that's on that list bud? And does the recipe need a minimum or max amount of flavours that can be used?




Entrants must use the list of concentrates to create an awesome tasting recipe

Entrants must use a *minimum of 3 and a maximum of 7 concentrates*
Entrants can only use a *maximum of up to 10% on a single flavour*

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta

Ruwaid said:


> @Stosta we can only use a concentrate/s that's on that list bud? And does the recipe need a minimum or max amount of flavours that can be used?



As per @Chanelr 's reply 



Chanelr said:


> Entrants must use the list of concentrates to create an awesome tasting recipe
> 
> Entrants must use a *minimum of 3 and a maximum of 7 concentrates*
> Entrants can only use a *maximum of up to 10% on a single flavour*

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid

wow im either blind or just too eager! Sorry guys and thank you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA

Mmmmmm should i or shouldnt i....lol Very tempted even though i have no clue what ill through together from that list of concentrates.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Ruwaid said:


> wow im either blind or just too eager! Sorry guys and thank you



If you want in I'm going to need you to confirm!



StompieZA said:


> Mmmmmm should i or shouldnt i....lol Very tempted even though i have no clue what ill through together from that list of concentrates.



You should! Worst case scenario is that your juice is awful and nobody ever finds out it was you. Best case... Fame, fortune, women, and some INCREDIBLE prizes!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA

Stosta said:


> If you want in I'm going to need you to confirm!
> 
> You should! Worst case scenario is that your juice is awful and nobody ever finds out it was you. Best case... Fame, fortune, women, and some INCREDIBLE prizes!



Wish i could click the funny and winner button. 

Ok let me enter...have some idea of what i want to make...lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

I'm in like tax on a payslip!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Excellent stuff @StompieZA and @Adephi !!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

I would love to participate!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

@Stosta - which one is it?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta

Chukin'Vape said:


> @Stosta - which one is it?
> 
> View attachment 139883
> 
> 
> View attachment 139884


Thanks @Chukin'Vape !

To confuse matters it's neither, it is actually *Monday the 6th of August*!!!

I have corrected accordingly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

Friep said:


> I would like to enter please.
> @BATMAN


Almost missed your entry somehow @Friep !

You are in it to win it buddy!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bjorncoetsee

I'd like to enter please

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777

Ja put me in please. @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta

Steyn777 said:


> Ja put me in please. @Stosta


Consider yourself entered my bearded brother!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

bjorncoetsee said:


> I'd like to enter please


Done deal Mr @bjorncoetsee !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Chukin'Vape said:


> I would love to participate!


And.... Another position taken!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

@Stosta - how will you select the 10 participants (shortlist) for the blind testing at vapecon, i'm sure you are going to have many people submitting recipes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Spots have gone quickly!

There are only two left!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Chukin'Vape said:


> @Stosta - how will you select the 10 participants (shortlist) for the blind testing at vapecon, i'm sure you are going to have many people submitting recipes?


Nope, first 10 people to confirm on here are it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Stosta said:


> Spots have gone quickly!
> 
> There are only two left!



Aaah ok first come first serve!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Good luck to all, I would love to enter, but alas...

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre

Rude Rudi said:


> Good luck to all, I would love to enter, but alas...


Ditto...

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Rude Rudi said:


> Good luck to all, I would love to enter, but alas...





Andre said:


> Ditto...



For those of you wondering why these two Gods of DIY aren't entering, it's because they are the masterminds behind the awesome list of flavours we have up! (Well that and @Rude Rudi is a supporting vendor). If it was left up to me you would have had 10 mango options, 10 litchi options, 10 strawberry options, and 10 menthol options!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA

Ive got my idea, i have picked my flavors and researched each one individually...now its up to me to work out best % for each and hopefully produce a great tasting juice! 

This is gonna be fun!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777

Stosta said:


> Consider yourself entered my bearded brother!!!


Sweet! Thanks @Stosta 

Perhaps a bold move like this might get me noticed by certain elite groups... 







@Room Fogger

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stosta

Cor said:


> Is there a spot open i would like to enter


Consider yourself entered! Best you get cracking on the winning recipe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

I would like to enter!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Stosta said:


> For those of you wondering why these two Gods of DIY aren't entering, it's because they are the masterminds behind the awesome list of flavours we have up! (Well that and @Rude Rudi is a supporting vendor). If it was left up to me you would have had 10 mango options, 10 litchi options, 10 strawberry options, and 10 menthol options!



Will need to make some gutsy subs. You got some serious rule #1 there.

What is @RichJB s excuse?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BATMAN

@Stosta did I get a spot??

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Batman... Welcome to the party guy!!!!

@Cor I just want to check if you're still in it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

Stosta said:


> Batman... Welcome to the party guy!!!!
> 
> @Cor I just want to check if you're still in it?


Yes i am lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

@Stosta just pressed the wrong button lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

But ime in as can be lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

@Stosta don't go gooing me away

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Cor said:


> @Stosta don't go gooing me away


Okay I suppose we can keep you in!

That means that entries are closed! These 10 contestants better get their thinking caps on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Marvellous @Stosta !
That was epic



Just a reminder to all entrants, 

You *have to be present on Sunday the 26th of August *at VapeCon 2018 in order to win
So if you know you are not going to be present on Sunday 26th August, please inform @Stosta and rather allow your spot in the competition to be available to someone who will be present.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Steyn777 said:


> Sweet! Thanks @Stosta
> 
> Perhaps a bold move like this might get me noticed by certain elite groups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Room Fogger


Hey don’t look at me, you’re the one that entered, and with that beard you are the ELITE. I just vape the stuff, you now have to create a masterpiece. Maybe I’ll be bold enough for next year!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jengz

If I had to enter I would’ve had to call my concoction ‘feet’ because that’s exactly what my diy tasted like when I attempted

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nabeel Osman

Hi

Can I spot if there is please.

Tnx

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanhep01

Damn, late again!!!
I really wanted to participate this year
Maybe I'll make it next year.

Good luck guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

@Stosta - howzit, listen just wanted to know if you will place small write up of the recipe + the name next to the Juice on the day of testing. It would be nice to give the person testing the juice, just a smidge of information about the profile. You could even put the recipe information there, generally these are the things that DIY'ers want to see? Let me know your thoughts?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777

Chukin'Vape said:


> @Stosta - howzit, listen just wanted to know if you will place small write up of the recipe + the name next to the Juice on the day of testing. It would be nice to give the person testing the juice, just a smidge of information about the profile. You could even put the recipe information there, generally these are the things that DIY'ers want to see? Let me know your thoughts?


I would prefer you don't. A good recipe will tell the vaper it's profile without using visual stimulation or guidance or worse having me open a box of my favourite childhood biscuits in the middle of the aisle to see if I either forgot the taste or perhaps they changed the profile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Steyn777 said:


> I would prefer you don't. A good recipe will tell the vaper it's profile without using visual stimulation or guidance or worse having me open a box of my favourite childhood biscuits in the middle of the aisle to see if I either forgot the taste or perhaps they changed the profile.



I hear you, but I thought about this also, there is a couple of problems here. So if I read the competitions rules they ask us to provide a cool name. So in my mind the only reason to do this would be to provide that on the table next to the juice. Contestants will be placing information about their profile into their names. So you already have a concern here.

The other things - to give out zero information does not really simulate real world DIY or DIY competitions for that matter. Where a person finds a few recipes that they want to test, read the profile description - and test the juice. If you go look at DIYorDIE competitions as an example, they test a juice based on how true it is to the profile. They also look at creativity on how ingredients were used. Some avid DIY'ers would love to geek out by reading the profile info and ingredients used.

Also to give zero information might have people confused - if you create a 3 fruit recipe that transcends into something new and exotic, a voter will have no clue what they are vaping.

Also if someone creates a potent menthol juice - a voter might want to taste that last to save their taste buds. Imagine a menthol juice is stacked right next to your juice in the competition, that could wipe out their taste buds when they have to test your juice next. (also some people hate menthol, coolant and tobacco) so we might want to be upfront it - so we don't let them try something they knowingly hate.

Just my thoughts, what do you guys think? We also need to know what the voters thinks who will be testing. So let us know...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## franshorn

Was wondering if there was another comp this year.

Could I perhaps request that all 10 recipes are published this year after the winner is announced and not just the top 3?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Chukin'Vape said:


> I hear you, but I thought about this also, there is a couple of problems here. So if I read the competitions rules they ask us to provide a cool name. So in my mind the only reason to do this would be to provide that on the table next to the juice. Contestants will be placing information about their profile into their names. So you already have a concern here.
> 
> The other things - to give out zero information does not really simulate real world DIY or DIY competitions for that matter. Where a person finds a few recipes that they want to test, read the profile description - and test the juice. If you go look at DIYorDIE competitions as an example, they test a juice based on how true it is to the profile. They also look at creativity on how ingredients were used. Some avid DIY'ers would love to geek out by reading the profile info and ingredients used.
> 
> Also to give zero information might have people confused - if you create a 3 fruit recipe that transcends into something new and exotic, a voter will have no clue what they are vaping.
> 
> Also if someone creates a potent menthol juice - a voter might want to taste that last to save their taste buds. Imagine a menthol juice is stacked right next to your juice in the competition, that could wipe out their taste buds when they have to test your juice next. (also some people hate menthol, coolant and tobacco) so we might want to be upfront it - so we don't let them try something they knowingly hate.
> 
> Just my thoughts, what do you guys think? We also need to know what the voters thinks who will be testing. So let us know...


Thanks for the input @Chukin'Vape !

You do raise some valid points, however for this comp the tasting will be completely blind. This is for the simple reason that we want to try and avoid it becoming a popularity contest in terms of, "Hey guys, my juice is the one called Pearl Jam so please go vote for that one".

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nabeel Osman

Chukin'Vape said:


> I hear you, but I thought about this also, there is a couple of problems here. So if I read the competitions rules they ask us to provide a cool name. So in my mind the only reason to do this would be to provide that on the table next to the juice. Contestants will be placing information about their profile into their names. So you already have a concern here.
> 
> The other things - to give out zero information does not really simulate real world DIY or DIY competitions for that matter. Where a person finds a few recipes that they want to test, read the profile description - and test the juice. If you go look at DIYorDIE competitions as an example, they test a juice based on how true it is to the profile. They also look at creativity on how ingredients were used. Some avid DIY'ers would love to geek out by reading the profile info and ingredients used.
> 
> Also to give zero information might have people confused - if you create a 3 fruit recipe that transcends into something new and exotic, a voter will have no clue what they are vaping.
> 
> Also if someone creates a potent menthol juice - a voter might want to taste that last to save their taste buds. Imagine a menthol juice is stacked right next to your juice in the competition, that could wipe out their taste buds when they have to test your juice next. (also some people hate menthol, coolant and tobacco) so we might want to be upfront it - so we don't let them try something they knowingly hate.
> 
> Just my thoughts, what do you guys think? We also need to know what the voters thinks who will be testing. So let us know...


The main reason for the no naming is to make the competition absolutely fair. No names means no-one can vote for you intentionally as make you win.

I agree diy has allot to do with the profile... but I this case it's a guess. 
Last year we were allowed to take a break and not taste all 10 at 1 time and vote. We were allowed to have a drink and return to taste other numbers before having to vote. 

I think this is one of the reason the comp allows only 10 entrances. 

My only suggestion is an upgrade in the devices used for testing. Maybe a cheap rda to help get the flavour through although that may not simulate a general vape user (subohm).

Vape on


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

I agree with @Chukin'Vape here. A ‘trick’ that DIY’ers use is ‘bending’ which is a way of ‘tricking’ the taster into tasting what was intended by using ingredients in a clever way to coax the taster into believing it is a chocolate milkshake by not actually using chocolate, for example.

I blind tastings, the taster usually find it near impossible to accurately identify the ingredients/flavours in a product until it is pointed out to them.
It’s like a wine tasting - when drinking red wine, all you taste is is, well, red wine until a smartass tells you about the freshly cut grass or gooseberry nuances. From there on in, all you can taste is freshly cut grass or gooseberries. The wine contains no gooseberries off course but you now taste gooseberries as that is what you are focusing on. Same with juice tasting. My example is CLY Malva Pudding. Give it to someone to taste and they will NEVER in a million years guess that it is Malva unless you tell them...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Stosta said:


> Thanks for the input @Chukin'Vape !
> 
> You do raise some valid points, however for this comp the tasting will be completely blind. This is for the simple reason that we want to try and avoid it becoming a popularity contest in terms of, "Hey guys, my juice is the one called Pearl Jam so please go vote for that one".


Good point...
Perhaps a short flavour description then?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Nabeel Osman said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I spot if there is please.
> 
> Tnx
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Sorry @Nabeel Osman !

You were number 11 so you only just missed a spot!

I have updated the second post on this thread with our entrants. A good list so I think we are in for some tasty juices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nabeel Osman

Stosta said:


> Sorry @Nabeel Osman !
> 
> You were number 11 so you only just missed a spot!
> 
> I have updated the second post on this thread with our entrants. A good list so I think we are in for some tasty juices!


No problem 

I shall try next year. If anyone wants to drop out I'm here hahaha. 

Good luck to all 

I shall be placing my vote carefully.



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Nabeel Osman said:


> The main reason for the no naming is to make the competition absolutely fair. No names means no-one can vote for you intentionally as make you win.
> 
> I agree diy has allot to do with the profile... but I this case it's a guess.
> Last year we were allowed to take a break and not taste all 10 at 1 time and vote. We were allowed to have a drink and return to taste other numbers before having to vote.
> 
> I think this is one of the reason the comp allows only 10 entrances.
> 
> My only suggestion is an upgrade in the devices used for testing. Maybe a cheap rda to help get the flavour through although that may not simulate a general vape user (subohm).
> 
> Vape on
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I see your point - but you can just tell your friends to vote for the "strawberry cream" profile. So there is no real way to get around the friend voting aspect. So just make everything visible in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nabeel Osman

Maybe that will work if the officials place the description based on the ingredients... that would also not allow the mixers to know which is their juice and try to get people to vote for them.


Rude Rudi said:


> Good point...
> Perhaps a short flavour description then?



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Nabeel Osman said:


> No problem
> 
> I shall try next year. If anyone wants to drop out I'm here hahaha.
> 
> Good luck to all
> 
> I shall be placing my vote carefully.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



at least you took 1st place last year! Well done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## franshorn

StompieZA said:


> at least you took 1st place last year! Well done!



And what a recipe that was! 

Which reminds me, I need to mix a batch again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor

@Chukin'Vape here are the rules no names or profle wil be showed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Cor said:


> @Chukin'Vape here are the rules no names or profle wil be showed


Aaaah didn't see that bit thanks Caveman - here's me thinking I could swing voters with my creativity. DAMMIT

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cor

Nabeel Osman said:


> The main reason for the no naming is to make the competition absolutely fair. No names means no-one can vote for you intentionally as make you win.
> 
> I agree diy has allot to do with the profile... but I this case it's a guess.
> Last year we were allowed to take a break and not taste all 10 at 1 time and vote. We were allowed to have a drink and return to taste other numbers before having to vote.
> 
> I think this is one of the reason the comp allows only 10 entrances.
> 
> My only suggestion is an upgrade in the devices used for testing. Maybe a cheap rda to help get the flavour through although that may not simulate a general vape user (subohm).
> 
> Vape on
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I agree with this 100% keep it fair

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor

Chukin'Vape said:


> Aaaah didn't see that bit thanks Caveman - here's me thinking I could swing voters with my creativity. DAMMIT


Lol i think ime the most noob mixer of you all whahahawhahaha


It will still be heaps of fun in the end.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB

Adephi said:


> What is @RichJB s excuse?





Stosta said:


> You *have to be present on Sunday the 26th of August *at VapeCon 2018 in order to win



Well, that and also that I generally don't publish recipes. I would need to make a Simply Cannoli or St Louie level recipe before releasing it. I get that taste is subjective and that even if I think a recipe is mediocre, somebody somewhere might think it's the most banging juice ever. But I honestly believe that 90%+ of DIY recipes are released prematurely. It took Wayne six months to balance Funfetti, and it shows. It takes a ton of batching, balancing, experimenting with other flavours, subtly tilting the balance this way and that before settling on the final recipe. I'm not at that level of progress on anything I've done. And I'm not sure if I'll ever get to that level. I tend to tire of a specific profile quite quickly. Vaping a juice for three months solid while I tweak and refine and perfect it isn't an attractive proposition to me. By the time I released a recipe, I'd probably be so sick of it that I'd never vape it again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

> Juices will be sampled in an IJust device (or equivalent)



Most important question i think, Can you guys perhaps confirm what tank will be used? as this makes a BIG difference in regards to percentages in recipes. Ijust tank with standard coil i would think would require more % to taste the flavors when compared to a RTA tank which you dont need such high percentages to taste. 

im thinking back to the very first Ijust 2 tanks, havent vaped one of the new Ijust tanks so might be wrong and it has improved alot?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

RichJB said:


> Well, that and also that I generally don't publish recipes. I would need to make a Simply Cannoli or St Louie level recipe before releasing it. I get that taste is subjective and that even if I think a recipe is mediocre, somebody somewhere might think it's the most banging juice ever. But I honestly believe that 90%+ of DIY recipes are released prematurely. It took Wayne six months to balance Funfetti, and it shows. It takes a ton of batching, balancing, experimenting with other flavours, subtly tilting the balance this way and that before settling on the final recipe. I'm not at that level of progress on anything I've done. And I'm not sure if I'll ever get to that level. I tend to tire of a specific profile quite quickly. Vaping a juice for three months solid while I tweak and refine and perfect it isn't an attractive proposition to me. By the time I released a recipe, I'd probably be so sick of it that I'd never vape it again.



Its a real problem @RichJB - I loose interest in the profiles im chasing, just because I know how much effort is still ahead - and I get profile fatigue just like you. I went on a custard expedition just before winter - and was busy with 3 batches chasing one profile for a month, and now the thought of custard makes me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nabeel Osman

StompieZA said:


> at least you took 1st place last year! Well done!


Tnx. Tnx.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

StompieZA said:


> Most important question i think, Can you guys perhaps confirm what tank will be used? as this makes a BIG difference in regards to percentages in recipes. Ijust tank with standard coil i would think would require more % to taste the flavors when compared to a RTA tank which you dont need such high percentages to taste.
> 
> im thinking back to the very first Ijust 2 tanks, havent vaped one of the new Ijust tanks so might be wrong and it has improved alot?


Can't confirm with you at this point in time @StompieZA , but I think this is a perfectly valid statement and will let you know as soon as I do. In the meantime work on something with an IJust + Standard Coils in mind.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Stosta said:


> All spots have been filled!
> 
> In order of reservation:
> 
> @Chanelr
> @therazia
> @Friep
> @StompieZA
> @Adephi
> @Chukin'Vape
> @bjorncoetsee
> @Steyn777
> @Cor
> @BATMAN
> 
> Congratulations guys! Please remember to get your recipes to me by *Monday the 6th of August* (not any other date that I might have previously invented), and confirm that you will be there on the Sunday for the winner announcement!



Great the only chick between the dudes! 
Good luck to everyone.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

Chanelr said:


> Great the only chick between the dudes!
> Good luck to everyone.



Good luck to you as well 

Ive ordered my Rule 1 concentrates, will mix up my recipe tonight and take it from there. 
Didnt think there was so much research and planning involved hahaha but i want to alteast try and create an good recipe and not just thumbsuck percentages and throw flavors together.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

@Stosta really looking forward to it.

@Silver will make sure im there both days bro-first time I am ever entering a comp like this.

Good luck guys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Steyn777

Chukin'Vape said:


> I hear you, but I thought about this also, there is a couple of problems here. So if I read the competitions rules they ask us to provide a cool name. So in my mind the only reason to do this would be to provide that on the table next to the juice. Contestants will be placing information about their profile into their names. So you already have a concern here.
> 
> The other things - to give out zero information does not really simulate real world DIY or DIY competitions for that matter. Where a person finds a few recipes that they want to test, read the profile description - and test the juice. If you go look at DIYorDIE competitions as an example, they test a juice based on how true it is to the profile. They also look at creativity on how ingredients were used. Some avid DIY'ers would love to geek out by reading the profile info and ingredients used.
> 
> Also to give zero information might have people confused - if you create a 3 fruit recipe that transcends into something new and exotic, a voter will have no clue what they are vaping.
> 
> Also if someone creates a potent menthol juice - a voter might want to taste that last to save their taste buds. Imagine a menthol juice is stacked right next to your juice in the competition, that could wipe out their taste buds when they have to test your juice next. (also some people hate menthol, coolant and tobacco) so we might want to be upfront it - so we don't let them try something they knowingly hate.
> 
> Just my thoughts, what do you guys think? We also need to know what the voters thinks who will be testing. So let us know...


I agree with every word you said and it would be relevant in a competition where you are solely judged by diyers...I've never been to a Vapecon before but I can assume that the DIY only vapers must be less than 20% of the crowd...keeping that in mind, the strategy with the recipe changes completely. Actually thought about this last night, there's 1 specific concentrate on the list, if used and accompanied by a specific name of your juice, good or mediocre, if I tied the 2 together I would automatically give you the thumbs up and Im convinced so would the rest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

A reminder for those that haven't given me their recipes... Please get them to me by 5pm today!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steyn777

Stosta said:


> A reminder for those that haven't given me their recipes... Please get them to me by 5pm today!


I am convinced the original post said we had time until 20h00.

@Stosta inner voice: (Is Steyn taking a change here or just kidding, but he normally uses emoticons when he kids, so ((damn I love this vape)) is it possible that a change was made...no that's impossible....but if I say something now I might embarrass him, VISUAL SEQUENCING ISSUES is something people struggle with)) screw this, @Silver will reply.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## StompieZA

Recipe officially submitted! Oh my sack i hope i did good...lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Steyn777 said:


> I am convinced the original post said we had time until 20h00.
> 
> @Stosta inner voice: (Is Steyn taking a change here or just kidding, but he normally uses emoticons when he kids, so ((damn I love this vape)) is it possible that a change was made...no that's impossible....but if I say something now I might embarrass him, VISUAL SEQUENCING ISSUES is something people struggle with)) screw this, @Silver will reply.


Hahaha! No trolling poor Stosta please, or else some TFA Honey might make its way into your blend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stosta

We have all our recipes and we are getting ready to roll!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## therazia

Any idea when the winner will be announced?

I'm quite sick at this stage and can't stay there the whole day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

therazia said:


> Any idea when the winner will be announced?
> 
> I'm quite sick at this stage and can't stay there the whole day.



@BATMAN took 1st place.
@Cor 2nd place.
@Friep 3rd place.
Congrats to all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 3


----------



## Bulldog

Congratulations @BATMAN @Cor and @Friep

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Hooked

Congrats on winning @BATMAN 
And well done to @Cor @Friep for 2nd and 3rd places respectively!

It would be interesting to know the flavour profiles of the top 3 DIY juices

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## vicTor

nice one guys !

@BATMAN 
@Cor & @Friep

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Chanelr said:


> @BATMAN took 1st place.
> @Cor 2nd place.
> @Friep 3rd place.
> Congrats to all.



Congrats guys - looking forward to the recipes 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Well done to you all @BATMAN 
And to @Cor and @Friep.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Salamander

Congratulations guys. Now could we know what each entrants number was?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Adephi

Congrats guys. Was a great competition with big variety of different profiles.

And was great meeting all of you as well!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

Chanelr said:


> @BATMAN took 1st place.
> @Cor 2nd place.
> @Friep 3rd place.
> Congrats to all.


Could you pls let us know the numbers 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

Congrats Guys
@BATMAN 
@Cor
@Friep

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Chanelr

Willyza said:


> Could you pls let us know the numbers
> Thanks


No idea.
@Stosta should be able to tell you that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger

A massive congratulations to @BATMAN for first place.

And a massive congrats to two new friends @Cor and @Friep ,with 2nd and 3rd, you guys rock.  Can’t wait for the profiles and maybe the recipies? Great eventually meeting you in person.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Warlock

Congratulations
@BATMAN 
@Cor
@Friep

Would also like to know the tester numbers of the first 3 places.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## Steyn777

Bloody well done guys! @Friep @Cor and to @BATMAN, awesome meeting you today and well done on a fantastic recipe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## Friep

Thank you guys was awesome never thought I would actually make it trought. Thanks for all the prizes and the effort from [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] you guys rock. My number was 7 the profile i was going for:


@Cor and @BATMAN well done guys it was an honor to be up there with you guys. Amazing to stand there amongst family.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep

Room Fogger said:


> A massive congratulations to @BATMAN for first place.
> 
> And a massive congrats to two new friends @Cor and @Friep ,with 2nd and 3rd, you guys rock.  Can’t wait for the profiles and maybe the recipies? Great eventually meeting you in person.



Was epic meeting you over the weekend wished you whete there today aswell had a tasting sesion with @Cor and @Steyn777:


@Adephi great meeting you today and that lychee mango is awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Adephi

Friep said:


> Was epic meeting you over the weekend wished you whete there today aswell had a tasting sesion with @Cor and @Steyn777:
> View attachment 143260
> 
> @Adephi great meeting you today and that lychee mango is awesome



Its only a pleasure. Will share the recipe once I can get the mango to calm down a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Congrats 
@BATMAN 
@Cor
@Friep

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats to @BATMAN , @Cor and @Friep !

And to @Stosta , @Alex, @Kuhlkatz and @Rowan Francis for making this comp happen
And to BLCK @Richio for sponsoring and helping us!!

Funny story, when i was on stage and they were announcing the results and calling up the winners i got so worried because i thought for a moment this was the cloud chasing competition, hehe @BATMAN being the cloud chucker of note.

Well done all you guys did great!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## BATMAN

Thank you to all the admin who were involved in this competition especially @Stosta - you have been a real champion throughout the whole weekend and it was a true pleasure interacting with you.

Thank you everybody for the well wishes-my recipe was a simple Sponge cake loaded with a Creamy vanilla custard.

I am on such a buzz right now-this feeling is amazing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## BATMAN

Friep said:


> Thank you guys was awesome never thought I would actually make it trought. Thanks for all the prizes and the effort from g0g you guys rock. My number was 7 the profile i was going for:
> View attachment 143258
> 
> @Cor and @BATMAN well done guys it was an honor to be up there with you guys. Amazing to stand there amongst family.


I am so glad that I got to be up there with you guys. 

You guys are like family and i couldn't think of anyone more suited to taking positions than @Friep and @Cor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Congratulations to @BATMAN , @Friep and @Cor .

Exclusive photo of the three concocting their juices some time before the competition. The ingredients are secret, but include bits of newt and bat.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rude Rudi

Well done @BATMAN, @Cor and @Friep! Well deserved!
This year’s entries was by far superior to prior years and it shows the level of DIY mastery in SA. Some of the entrants far exceeded most of the retail juices on offer on the day - you guys did us proud!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 3


----------



## Paulie

BATMAN said:


> I am so glad that I got to be up there with you guys.
> 
> You guys are like family and i couldn't think of anyone more suited to taking positions than @Friep and @Cor



Congrats man
I voted for number 7 well done it yummy 
Well done to other guys also 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Well done @BATMAN, @Cor and @Friep - well deserved!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## StompieZA

BIG Congratulations @BATMAN @Cor and @Friep!! 

Thanks ECIGSSA for this opportunity to take part of such an awesome competition! It was great fun and i will hopefully enter next years DIY contest again! The juices that were entered were great and from what i remember i think my juice was number 5. 

It would be cool to see who's juices reached which place out of 10 just for interest sake hahaha. 

I did mention to my wife that no 7 was really good! loved it! so well done! 

Keen to see the recipes, i will be making the winning recipe for sure!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Dietz

Congratulations !!!
@BATMAN
@Cor
@Friep

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## RichJB

Well done Batman, Cor and Friep! I'm looking forward to seeing the recipes!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## Andre

A huge congrats to @BATMAN, @Cor and @Friep! Well done.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 3


----------



## BATMAN

Thank you everybody

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Richio

Congratulations to @BATMAN @Cor @Friep This year was definitely a step up from last year. Well done

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## BATMAN

Richio said:


> Congratulations to @BATMAN @Cor @Friep This year was definitely a step up from last year. Well done


Thank you @Richio for sponsoring such a splendid prize-You guys have always been awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## BATMAN

@Frostbite @eciginn @hazeworks @Rashid Essop Moosa @Jengz @Richio 

Thank you for the amazing prizes.I now have enough stock on juice and supplies to last me until next year-Not to mention the awesome DOTMOD Squonk kit and matching RDA!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rashid Essop Moosa

BATMAN said:


> @Frostbite @eciginn @hazeworks @Rashid Essop Moosa @Jengz @Richio
> 
> Thank you for the amazing prizes.I now have enough stock on juice and supplies to last me until next year-Not to mention the awesome DOTMOD Squonk kit and matching RDA!


Well deserved brother Sarfaraaz congratulations again bro

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

Well done guys, now those recipes need to be shared!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

BATMAN said:


> @Frostbite @eciginn @hazeworks @Rashid Essop Moosa @Jengz @Richio
> 
> Thank you for the amazing prizes.I now have enough stock on juice and supplies to last me until next year-Not to mention the awesome DOTMOD Squonk kit and matching RDA!


It was a gift from @Vape Republic bud I was merely representing them at the event as the legend himself could not be there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN

thank you @Vape Republic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Congrats to you 3 legends!!!

@BATMAN @Friep @Cor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Rashid Essop Moosa

Jengz said:


> Congrats to you 3 legends!!!
> 
> @BATMAN @Friep @Cor


You and Akeel both legends brother

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Friep said:


> Was epic meeting you over the weekend wished you whete there today aswell had a tasting sesion with @Cor and @Steyn777:
> View attachment 143260
> 
> @Adephi great meeting you today and that lychee mango is awesome


Next time, for sure, and I’m not talking Vapecon, we will definately need a get together to do some tasting before then.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## franshorn

Where the recipes at?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Well done @BATMAN @Friep @Cor !

I must say, it is quite a talent being able come up with *great* recipes with limited ingredients. I would need 6 months to a year to come up with something

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta

Morning guys!

I will get the recipes up today! Just need to get all my duckies in a row!

Thanks for your patience.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> I will get the recipes up today! Just need to get all my duckies in a row!
> 
> Thanks for your patience.



Well done to everyone who took part in this

And to @BATMAN , @Cor and @Friep
When they called out the winners I thought for a moment it was the cloud chasing competition and my heart skipped a beat. I didnt remember that BATMAN had entered the DIY. Lol.

Big thanks to @Richio from BLCK - and his team - for always being such a massive help to us and true gentlemen.

And finally to @Stosta - you sir stepped up big time this year for us. With the help of @Kuhlkatz, @Alex and @Rowan Francis - you made this whole competition work smoothly and efficiently. Thank you, thank you, thank you!

It takes a lot of work behind the scenes to do this competition from inception to ingredient choices to soliciting entries, mixing the juices, getting the juices, setting up the testers, administering the voting for 2 days and finally counting the votes and announcing the winners. It's no small task and you guys did it without a hitch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 5


----------



## BATMAN

Thank you @Silver 

I was disappointed at my performance in the cloud comp-but it is you who told me a year ago that it is all for the fun and experience.
However,I am still on a buzz up to today thanks to the DIY comp-a great,great feeling indeed.

Thank you again @Stosta and co.-You guys have really made memorable moments for us here,probably more than you would believe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Oupa

Congrats to all the winners! Fantastic to see how far DIY has come in SA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta

The DIY Competition was out of this world! We had some great entries, and a lot of positive feedback!

I know you guys are dying to find out the recipes so you can try these out for yourself, so I'll cut the chit-chat and get straight to it!



@Friep (Juice # 7)
​
*Buttnaked Tart *

Fa Fuji - 2.5% 
Cap Double Apple - 4.5% 
Fa Liquid Amber - 1% 
Flv Rich Cinnamon - 0.25% 
LB Vanilla Icecream - 6% 
INW Shisha Vanilla - 1% 
FA Cream Fresh - 1% 






@Cor (Juice # 9)
​*Adam se Klokke *
CAP Super Sweet - 1.5% 
FA FUJI - 3% 
WS 23 - 5% 
TFA Sour - 3.5% 
CAP Double Appel - 5.5% 
CAP Dragon Fruit - 2% 
FW Pink Champagne - 0.5% 






@BATMAN (Juice # 2) 
​*Dessert Della Crema *

Recipe removed at the request of the original recipe creator.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Thanks 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Junnnne, they look good.

Will have to go shopping.

Thanks winners for sharing and caring

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## BATMAN

I think I should have upped the yellow cake to 1%

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep

On my side the flv rich cinnamon should be 1 drop per 30ml will calm it down a bit and then the rest will shine through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

@Stosta - any chance we can get an idea of how the other recipes ranked? Would everybody be ok with that?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr

Chukin'Vape said:


> @Stosta - any chance we can get an idea of how the other recipes ranked? Would everybody be ok with that?



I would be okay with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Would be great to see numbers lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Chukin'Vape said:


> @Stosta - any chance we can get an idea of how the other recipes ranked? Would everybody be ok with that?



I'm ok. The quality was so good it really is no shame to be last.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Obviously this is all dependent on the data also - @Stosta, do you have the numbers?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Chukin'Vape said:


> Obviously this is all dependent on the data also - @Stosta, do you have the numbers?


I will have to check when I get home tonight if I still have the counting sheets.

I remember some off-hand but not all of them, so if I do still have them I'll share with you guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Stosta said:


> I will have to check when I get home tonight if I still have the counting sheets.
> 
> I remember some off-hand but not all of them, so if I do still have them I'll share with you guys!



That would be super cool @Stosta - no pressure though. Thanks for the effort.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA

Would be keen to see how i did hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Sorry guys! I tried to track down the vote-count page last night but couldn't 

I know it made it back to Durban with me, but where it went from there I have no idea. Will keep on looking for it and update you if I do find it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## franshorn

I asked last year as well. Any chance the other recipes can be published?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

franshorn said:


> I asked last year as well. Any chance the other recipes can be published?



here is my recipe which was submitted.

https://www.99juices.com/recipes/7517/#.W44XrbjYW00

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta

franshorn said:


> I asked last year as well. Any chance the other recipes can be published?


For the sake on following through on what I promised in the first post, I won't post the other seven recipes. However if those that entered and didn't make the top three want to post them on here themselves, that would be great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Stosta said:


> I will have to check when I get home tonight if I still have the counting sheets.
> 
> I remember some off-hand but not all of them, so if I do still have them I'll share with you guys!



Have you unpacked your luggage yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Adephi said:


> Have you unpacked your luggage yet?


Yep and still no sign of the tally sheets!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sareph

By any chance will there be another competition this year? Would love to enter one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sareph said:


> By any chance will there be another competition this year? Would love to enter one.



Thanks for asking @Sareph - and welcome to the forum

There will most definitely be a DIY competition this year at VapeCon 2019!
We are just working on the details and when we are ready, we will announce a thread similar to this one for VapeCon 2019. Keep an eye out on these threads - should be within the next week or so.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sareph

Silver said:


> Thanks for asking @Sareph - and welcome to the forum
> 
> There will most definitely be a DIY competition this year at VapeCon 2019!
> We are just working on the details and when we are ready, we will announce a thread similar to this one for VapeCon 2019. Keep an eye out on these threads - should be within the next week or so.




Thank you, looking forward to that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor

@Friep kyk wat se kapelaan @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Cor said:


> @Friep kyk wat se kapelaan @Silver



Also saw really excited to see what's on this year's list can't wait

Reactions: Like 2


----------

